
Trump Orders a Lifeline for Struggling Coal and Nuclear Plants - hello_1234
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/01/climate/trump-coal-nuclear-power.html
======
foobarbazetc
The glorious hand of the free market at work.

------
bediger4000
Conservatives! Small government! Let the market decide!

What a load of rubbish. This just goes to show that modern conservatism is all
about an in group that's protected, but not bound, by law, and an outgroup
that not protected, but is bound by law.

We all now have license to laugh heartily at any conservative who wants to cut
regulation to allow markets to work.

